# [soirée costumée] Premier encodage Baisé-Le Bizutage



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

je viens de faire mon premier encodage, et franchement je trouve le résultat super moyen, vous pourriez me dire ce qui va pas, j'y connais rien.

[DM]xk28z_le-betisier-de-premiers-baisers_fun[/DM]


----------



## jugnin (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, Vous avez encodé avec quoi ?

Je vous conseille de télécharger illégalement Final Fantasy Cut Extrême sur Bit Torrent. Y'a des plugin pour ajouter des coupes de cheveux des années 2000.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Et si on se rejoigné à la kafette pour en parlé sa seré coule lol


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

Avec quoi j'ai encodé ? Je ne me rappelle plus, un truc avec un ananas dessus. Bras cassé, je crois que ça s'appelle.

Bite torrent, c'est pas un site porno ? Non parce qu'au boulot, c'est filtré.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire de torent de bites qui déchargent illégalement ?
Vous n'avez pas honte ?


----------



## jugnin (24 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si on se rejoigné à la kafette pour en parlé sa seré coule lol



C 1 bonne idée, mais y'a toujours trois nanards qui monopolisent le flipper, c relou...



l'écrieur a dit:


> Avec quoi j'ai encodé ? Je ne me rappelle plus, un truc avec un ananas dessus. Bras cassé, je crois que ça s'appelle.
> 
> Bite torrent, c'est pas un site porno ? Non parce qu'au boulot, c'est filtré.



Nan, c'est pas un site porno, mais y'en a dessus je crois. L'autre jour j'ai dl "Amour Toujours" (Girard prod), c trop gore lol.


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2008)

je vé vou signalé à la modérassion !... :modo:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> C 1 bonne idée, mais y'a toujours trois nanards qui monopolisent le flipper, c relou...




Faut que je vous envoie ma sur. C'est pour elle que j'ai essayé d'encoder. Elle est super amoureuse de Jérôme depuis qu'elle a vu les rediffusions à la télé.




> Nan, c'est pas un site porno, mais y'en a dessus je crois. L'autre jour j'ai dl "Amour Toujours", c trop gore lol.


Ah, je vais voir, alors.
"Amour toujours", c'était avec qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> je vé vou signalé à la modérassion !... :modo:


 Ouais?

Ben se sera toi le premié bésé dan l'istoire vu que técri come un cochon


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2008)

Grouik. :style:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

Ça suffit de troller mon sujet, je me plains à la modération !
Si vous savez pas encoder, z'avez qu'à pas me répondre.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Va te faire encoder en 8-bits!

Ingrat


----------



## patlek (24 Octobre 2008)

C l' enkodaje dé voi ki é insuportab.

l' imaje é pa mal


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

patlek a dit:


> C l' enkodaje dé voi ki é insuportab.
> 
> l' imaje é pa mal



Excuses moi, mais je comprends pas ce que tu dis.


----------



## jugnin (24 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai qu'c'est patlek l'air, comme propos.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Excuses moi, mais je comprends pas ce que tu dis.


 
Il a dû laisser un encodeur particulier branché sur sa main...
Ah ces jeunes !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

Il encode le son avec du mkv russe.


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> C 1 bonne idée, mais y'a toujours trois nanards qui monopolisent le flipper, c relou...



Hé ho, molo avec les nanards, j'en ai fait parti...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Voila voila voila.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> troller


 
Bus?

8-bit?


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

Ah, voilà !
On va peut-être répondre à ma question, maintenant !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

T'as un joli avatar, ponk. On dirait jugnin.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'as un joli avatar, ponk. On dirait jugnin.


 
Oui, je crois que je me suis fait encoder l'avatar à l'insu de mon plein gré...


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2008)

J'y connais rien (je précise, on sait jamais, des fois qu'il y ait confusion)
Mais pourquoi il faut toujours encoder pour décoder après : c'est pas du temps perdu ? 
Parce qu'à mon âge, les aller-retour sans arrêt, ça fatigue, enfin, je me comprends.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Au Chili, en Ex-Allemagne de l'Est, et en Roumanie... cela ferait fureur (Dans la cabine passe le générique de Premiers Baisers en musique d'ambiance... et en boucle SVP)


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, voilà !
> On va peut-être répondre à ma question, maintenant !



C'est "réponses à tout" ici ?
Je croyais que c'était un forum, qu'on parlait pour parler, quoi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Soudainement, je me demande si les autres modos on eu droit à cet accueil aussi chaleureux :love::love::love:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le souvenir de quelques bizutages, oui.
Mais personne ne s'était fait encoder l'avatar, jusque là.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui oui... je crois.  



l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai le souvenir de quelques bizutages, oui.
> Mais personne ne s'était fait encoder l'avatar, jusque là.



Les super-modos notamment... :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Soudainement, je me demande si les autres modos on eu droit à cet accueil aussi chaleureux :love::love::love:


des modos non... mais des Poneys, oui... SMG aussi, comme disais aussi :


Sonnyboy a dit:


> "tu vas voir, je vais me la monter la blonde des sitcoms, là"


----------



## brucetp (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je viens de faire mon premier encodage, et franchement je trouve le résultat super moyen, vous pourriez me dire ce qui va pas, j'y connais rien.
> 
> [dm]xk28z_le-betisier-de-premiers-baisers_fun[/dm]



dailymotion réencode ta vidéo, donc tu auras du mal à arriver à une bonne qualité de toute façon même en partant d'un fichier HQ


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> dailymotion réencode ta vidéo, donc tu auras du mal à arriver à une bonne qualité de toute façon même en partant d'un fichier HQ




Il en fallait bien un !


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Soudainement, je me demande si les autres modos on eu droit à cet accueil aussi chaleureux :love::love::love:



Dis ? Tu veux bien m'encoder ?

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Un bon même


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> dailymotion réencode ta vidéo, donc tu auras du mal à arriver à une bonne qualité de toute façon même en partant d'un fichier HQ



MAIS ARRETEZ, le Fab' il était filmé image par image, comme dans Wallace et Gromit


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

J'avais une cousine qui encodait des vidéos


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> MAIS ARRETEZ, le Fab' il était filmé image par image, comme dans Wallace et Gromit



Et il faisait qui Wallace ou Gromit ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'avais une cousine qui encodait des vidéos




T'es pas en train de te prendre en photo à poil toi?


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'es pas en train de te prendre en photo à poil toi?



Nan j'ai la diarrhée ça va se voir


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Il aurait fallu faire un sondage non ? sur les rapports entre le montage, Fab', nouveau modo... tradada


----------



## brucetp (24 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Il en fallait bien un !



Fallait pas que le topic tombe dans la médiocrité  et que vous n'ayez plus rien à dire...

En plus, on va peut être savoir des trucs croustillants sur la cousine de Jaipatoucompris


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> En plus, on va peut être savoir des trucs croustillants sur la cousine de Jaipatoucompris



C'est vrai qu'on l'appelait "la croûte" dans le village, mais je crois pas que c'était un compliment.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Fallait pas que le topic tombe dans la médiocrité  et que vous n'ayez plus rien à dire...
> 
> En plus, on va peut être savoir des trucs croustillants sur la cousine de Jaipatoucompris


NON c'est hor sujet, accessoirement on parle de montage, mais surtout de FAB'FAB monté dans des images qui bougent


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> NON c'est hor sujet, accessoirement on parle de montage, mais surtout de FAB'FAB, bien monté, dans des images qui bougent


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Comment tu sais ça?


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment tu sais ça?



Ça se voyait dans la série :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Ben c'est logique, il fallait bien une autre mascotte pour MacG qui ferait l'équilibre avec les baloches de L'ami de Martine 

Toi aussi tu veux devenir Admine je parie


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ça se voyait dans la série :rose:


Ouais vas-y, c'est pour ça que tu exhibais ton boule partout dans les APN ...


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouais vas-y, c'est pour ça que tu exhibais ton boule partout dans les APN ...



:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

J'm se topik .


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2008)

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Ces avatars ont un effet terriblement "madeleine de Proust" :love:

Ah, ma jeunesse !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

Marie tu es une fille, il faudrait que tu prennes l'avatar Justine, plutôt que l'avatar "Jérôme".


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Soudainement, je me demande si les autres modos on eu droit à cet accueil aussi chaleureux :love::love::love:



on c'est bien occupé d'amok :love:



l'écrieur a dit:


> Marie tu es une fille, il faudrait que tu prennes l'avatar Justine, plutôt que l'avatar "Jérôme".



elle était amoureuse


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ces avatars ont un effet terriblement "madeleine de Proust" :love:




je dirais plutôt Raelien...   


:love:

.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Marie tu es une fille, il faudrait que tu prennes l'avatar Justine, plutôt que l'avatar "Jérôme".



bof, on ne vois pas trop la différence... ça peut passer tel quel


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> bof, on ne vois pas trop la différence... ça peut passer tel quel



Si chacun enlevait sa signature ça se verrait encore moins


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Et voilà !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Ah ouais, quand même. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2008)

Sympa vos avatars !


Dites, on se retrouve a la cafet' après les cours ?


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Sympa vos avatars !
> 
> 
> Dites, on se retrouve a la cafet' après les cours ?


ouais super kooool, mais Webo ne va t'il pas détonner avec sa coupe ?


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Sympa vos avatars !
> 
> 
> Dites, on se retrouve a la cafet' après les cours ?



mais bon, sans cricri d'amour


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

bon 
et
bien
voilà...

.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

J'aurais préféré voir passer James Dean avec la mercedes


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Dans ma Benz Benz Benz&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (24 Octobre 2008)

Voilà qui commence à ressembler à quelque chose rien...


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

putain c'est flippant quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps : moi je peux pas, trop peur de plus jamais pouvoir remettre le mien


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Y'a que moi qui commence à avoir la nausée ? 



(p'tain t'es vachement mieux maintenant Fab en attendant !)


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Y'a que moi qui commence à avoir la nausée ?
> 
> 
> 
> (p'tain t'es vachement mieux maintenant Fab en attendant !)


Avant il se brossais pas la langue c'est ça ?


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon, il va être temps de déplacer ce sujet dans le forum approprié&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, il va être temps de déplacer ce sujet dans le forum approprié



il en vient...
Je trouvais qu'il était mieux au bar


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

C'est du ping pong, ça change du flipper 


pis ça me permet de visiter ici, à ça a l'air sympa chez toi 

Renvoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

1-0 

et tu me feras le plaisir de remettre la photo à l'endroit


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Je suis un *modo positif* moi, il faut que mon avatar aille de gauche à droite&#8230;
Technique de l'image de base ça&#8230; le genre de trucs dont on devrait parler dans&#8230; Vidéo


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

oui, mais c'est ma tronche et elle n'est pas dans ce sens là, technique de l'image ou pas


----------



## madmaxmac (24 Octobre 2008)

bon je m'auto modere
excusez moi de vous avoir deranger


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2008)

Fais une passe ! Vas y fais une passe !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

madmaxmac a dit:


> bon ce post est peut etre une blague ou c du serieux?



Regarde les avatars et le titre du sujet...


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2008)

:afraid: :afraid: Qui est qui?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

madmaxmac a dit:


> bon ce post est peut etre une blague ou c du serieux?


 
Je ne sais pas.
Faut demander à Fab'


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Qui?


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> Faut demander à Fab'




Oui mais lequel? Fab'rhum, Fab'man, Fab'LHO, Fab'mado, Fab'Ponk?


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Fais une passe ! Vas y fais une passe !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Oui mais lequel? Fab'rhum, Fab'man, Fab'LHO, Fab'mado, Fab'Ponk?


 
Un homme à Fab', ce Fab'

Celui qui porte des chemises qu'on dirait qu'elles ont été encodées de travers...


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Le soft avec l'ananas c'est HandBrake, je l'ai déjà évoqué

(mais pourquoi les gens ne lisent pas les sujets... POURQUUUUOOOOIIII  )


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un homme à Fab', ce Fab'
> 
> Celui qui porte des chemises qu'on dirait qu'elles ont été encodées de travers...



Tiens ça me fais penser qu'il faut que j'ailles chez EuroDiff pour acheter un rideau vite fait


----------



## mocmoc (24 Octobre 2008)

C'est un sujet sérieux cette discussion ?  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> C'est un sujet sérieux ?  :hein:




bien sûr


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

madmaxmac a dit:


> bon je m'auto modere
> excusez moi de vous avoir deranger


 
Oh miiiiiiiiince !!! :rose:

Ben non, faut pas, c'était peut-être le post le plus drôle du fil - maintenant, on va être obligé de continuer à faire semblant de se marrer en lisant les posts de Sind' juste pour pas le vexer.

Merde!
Tu déconnes, maxmadmanmacma..... toi, là !


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> C'est un sujet sérieux cette discussion ?  :hein:


oui, et on bannit tout ce qui n'a pas un jerome©&#8482; pour avatar !


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> oui, et on bannit tout ce qui n'a pas un jerome© pour avatar !



Ah enfin on va commencer a s'amuser


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> oui, et on bannit tout ce qui n'a pas un jerome© pour avatar !



Yeah ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> oui, et on bannit tout ce qui n'a pas un jerome© pour avatar !


 
Même pas cap!


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh miiiiiiiiince !!! :rose:
> 
> Ben non, faut pas, c'était peut-être le post le plus drôle du fil - maintenant, on va être obligé de continuer à faire semblant de se marrer en lisant les posts de Sind' juste pour pas le vexer.
> 
> ...


Ouais ben  en attendant moi j'ai reçu un bristol pour participer au forum d'aide sociale que tiens Fab'


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouais ben  en attendant moi j'ai reçu un bristol pour participer au forum d'aide sociale que tiens Fab'


et pourtant je suis pas alcoolique  ni fan de


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Même pas cap!


à part Yvos (moderateur), jaipatoukompri (kapatoukomprismaika1bonerèson) et  Fabfab (mais c'est normal, il a pas la TV) reste plus un ayant posté ici pouvant poster ici


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

_mocmoc _il ressemble au videur de la boîte du "Handbrake"... :affraid:



.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> à part Yvos (moderateur), jaipatoukompri (kapatoukomprismaika1bonerèson) et  Fabfab (mais c'est normal, il a pas la TV) reste plus un ayant posté ici pouvant poster ici



ce qui en français, veut dire?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> à part Yvos (moderateur), jaipatoukompri (kapatoukomprismaika1bonerèson) et Fabfab (mais c'est normal, il a pas la TV) reste plus un ayant posté ici pouvant poster ici


 
Ouais, un fil de clones de Fab jeune !!!


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Qu'il reste que : brucetheplayboy mais lui il a répondu à la question


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ce qui en français, veut dire?


relis à voix haute


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> relis à voix haute




j'ai essayé déjà... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai mal encodé, je crois  J'ai les sous-titres rembliens qui ne sont pas au bon endroit et en plus  je n'ai pas de son :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Tain&#8230; va falloir que je trouve aussi un nouvel avatar&#8230; :/

Chier&#8230; en plus, c'est naze comme thème !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tain va falloir que je trouve aussi un nouvel avatar :/
> 
> Chier en plus, c'est naze comme thème !



Ouais, parce que j'ai pas les dents comme sur le tien


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tain&#8230; va falloir que je trouve aussi un nouvel avatar&#8230; :/
> 
> Chier&#8230; en plus, c'est naze comme thème !


Meuhnon, ca va t'aller à ravir


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

:affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Je le préférerais presque à celui que je me suis fait !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> à part Yvos (moderateur), jaipatoukompri (kapatoukomprismaika1bonerèson) et  Fabfab (mais c'est normal, il a pas la TV) reste plus un ayant posté ici pouvant poster ici


Jörg Haider ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Vraiment un ramassis d'âge mental 7 ans, ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Ah bon ...


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

13/14 sur la photo


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Meuhnon, ca va t'aller à ravir



On dirais l'autre là qui jouait dans Alerte à Malibu
Mouahahahahahahaaahaha


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Qui?



kate ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> 13/14 sur la photo



22 en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Pouark !!!!

J'me ferais vomir tiens !!!


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 22 en fait.


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 






:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ​ 
comme quoi, c'est trompeur les photos


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

t'as raté ta teinture cette fois.. faut juste en mettre sur les cheveux tu sais..


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> t'as raté ta teinture cette fois.. faut juste en mettre sur les cheveux tu sais..


en fait j'osais pas demander... mais il avait bien une perruque pour cette photo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> en fait j'osais pas demander... mais il avait bien une perruque pour cette photo ?



laquelle? L'AP avec les cheveux rouges?

même pas.


----------



## brucetp (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Qu'il reste que : brucetheplayboy mais lui il a répondu à la question



erreur réparée! j'ai mis en place ma touff spécial sitcom


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

_Fab en plein encodage_


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

Y a une super ferme auberge (non non même pas un fake) pas loin de chez mes parents, on pourrait peut-être tous finir dans ce mythique endroit ce soir non ?   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

:affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui, on avait compris


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Naaaaaan !!! Pas Fab'Fab' à la Fistinière :afraid::afraid::afraid:

Préservez mes anciens rêves de grande jeunesse, hélas passés et finis...
:bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon, six pages en 1/2 journée, faudrait pas avoir à s'absenter ! 

Alors c'est ici, la soirée costumée où on encode les mouches ? :mouais:

Sinon, je remarque un truc : cette photo




Me rappelle un peu une d'un autre Fab, un peu plus vieille que celle ci (la bonne, je n'arrive pas à la retrouver, elle date de l'époque ou les Silver Beatles se produisaient à hambourg, avec Stuart Sutcliffe à la basse).




Je suis le seul à le trouver, ou quoi ?


----------



## Malkovitch (24 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement. Deux photos de face !


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, six pages en 1/2 journée, faudrait pas avoir à s'absenter !
> 
> Alors c'est ici, la soirée costumée où on encode les mouches ? :mouais:
> 
> ...


oui oui


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

tss tss 10 minutes pour enfiler votre costume


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon, j'ai édité, pour préciser ma pensée, mais rien à faire pour retrouver cette photo


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Octobre 2008)

youhouhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> youhouhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



on avait dit a la caféte


----------



## benkenobi (24 Octobre 2008)

Ça va je suis pas en retard ???

J'ai eu du mal à trouver mon costume, les sex-shops boutiques sont prises d'assaut...


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]bfPKb5g6Gcc[/YOUTUBE]

Bon, un peu de musique


----------



## brucetp (24 Octobre 2008)

merci grug pour ces instants magiques


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]bfPKb5g6Gcc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bon, un peu de musique



merde vous avez brisé la dernière part d'innocence en moi


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai vu de la lumière...je suis rentrée...


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2008)

Je ne fais que passer...


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

dingue


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2008)

Cela ne restera pas très longtemps en ligne.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Moins d'une minute, j'ai pas eu le temps de le voir 

*est dégoûtée*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Même pas une minute ?!


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2008)

Si, si. Mais vous devez toujours avoir l'ancien logo en cache.
Pomme-R.


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

même sur firefox a qui je vide le cache a chaque extinction ne la pas eu  bon benjamin, tu ne veux pas changer ton avatar, un petit scout ça pourrai le faire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​





sinon fab'fab a fait un saut a l'élastique, dingue ça


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​






Click for full size​
La vie est injuste...


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

sinon pour ceux qui veulent j'ai du dossier


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (25 Octobre 2008)

Quel genre de dossier ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est parce que je suis déguisée en justine ?


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:


> Quel genre de dossier ?



par exemple


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui, mais c'est ma tronche et elle n'est pas dans ce sens là, technique de l'image ou pas



moi aussi, certain(s) matin(s), j'ai la tronche à l'envers...  :rateau: :hipss:

Excellent fil


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> par exemple



Héhé. à la question "comment te vois tu dans l'avenir ?"

"C'est très simple, je ressemblerai a David Bowie et je serai modérateur sur Macgénération !!"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2008)

Puuuuuuuuutain!!!! Je vois des bellâtres partout! :mouais:

M'ouais... Je vais aller me recoucher... :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Octobre 2008)

Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler.






'ci grug :love: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuuuuuuutain!!!! Je vois des bellâtres partout! :mouais:



'Spa beau, la jalousie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]75R3TkXorC4[/youtube]



.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

Merci !!! je préfère le vrai David Bowie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Merci !!! je préfère le vrai David Bowie :love:



ce n'est pas ce que je voulais mettre au début... 
plus problème de connexion wi-fi... 

bizarrement, j'ai le lien en preview, mais pas après l'edit...
jamais eu ce problème... 

Edit: lien modifié.

.


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2008)

réparé 

Faut utiliser les balises youtube, avec juste le numéro de la vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> réparé
> 
> Faut utiliser les balises youtube, avec juste le numéro de la vidéo





c'est ce que j'ai fait, pourtant. 
puisque je l'ai en preview...
je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.

sinon, merci.


*******
edit_01: je ne la vois pas.
pourtant mes plug-ins sont à jour...

edit_02: c'était un problème de *connexion* wi-fi dans un bar...



.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuuuuuuutain!!!! Je vois des bellâtres partout! :mouais:
> 
> M'ouais... Je vais aller me recoucher... :sleep:


'tain c'est vrai qu'ils ont tous des sacrées têtes en bois!
J'espère que c'est pas contagieux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain c'est vrai qu'ils ont tous des sacrées têtes en bois!
> J'espère que c'est pas contagieux!







​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

Tibomon, tu es mon idole :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



Aaaarrrgh (air méfiant) :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est une mascarade!


----------



## daffyb (25 Octobre 2008)

pitin, JP qu'est ce qu'il t'es arrivé :afraid:


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est une mascarade!



qui ? a non pas kate 



Sindanárië a dit:


> Aaaarrrgh (air méfiant) :mouais:




(air méfiant) is a &#8482; of macinside ®, © 1999-2008 tout droit réservé


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> pitin, JP qu'est ce qu'il t'es arrivé :afraid:


un complot... je vous le dis... un complot... Imaginer JP en Bellâtre... 


M'enfin bon, c'est la crise et la récession


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> (air méfiant) is a  of macinside ®, © 1999-2008 tout droit réservé



Nan j'fé ce keu jeu veu   Pff, toi t'avais bien piqué mon *"Bouh!"* is a  of *gribouille & Sindanárië Corp. **®, © 1999-2008 tous droits réservés aussi 


*


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> un complot... je vous le dis... un complot... Imaginer JP en Bellâtre...


Dans tes rêves!


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Nan j'fé ce keu jeu veu   Pff, toi t'avais bien piqué mon *"Bouh!"* is a  of *gribouille & Sindanárië Corp. **®, © 1999-2008 tous droits réservés aussi
> 
> 
> *



Gribouille is banned from this ®© c'est la faute a AB


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Octobre 2008)

:mouais: :affraid: :mouais:​


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: :affraid: :mouais:​


lui manque plus que le couteau à huitres dans les palluches


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

hop,
je suis passé de la premiere page avec Bruce_le_bad_boy a la derniere page avec des encodages d'image 1bit sur photoshop, vraiment, ca va mal 

j'ai regardé ton encodage l'écrieur... et bah, j'ai l'impression de m'être fait encodé, si tu vois ce que je veux dire 
tout ces commentaires suivant cette vidéo, si encourageants


----------



## IceandFire (26 Octobre 2008)

hein ? quoi ??? mais qu'est-ce qui ya ????   qui ??? c'est qui ???


----------



## Almamida (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le droit de venir moi aussi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: :affraid: :mouais:​



Nan nan nan.... Je refuse d'être ainsi grimé en bellâtre de Prisu!


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan.... Je refuse d'être ainsi grimé en bellâtre de Prisu!



fait pas ta chochotte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est une mascarade!



*PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Vous êtes des grands malades :afraid:


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2008)

La fête est passée pour moi, j'ai remis mon costume de nounours


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

Et moi j'ai retrouvé un de mes visages habituels. Vive Loki Ragnarok ! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2008)

c'est qui le gars à coté de Sébastien..?


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> La fête est passée pour moi, j'ai remis mon costume de nounours


Idem, merci à tous d'être venu, c'était touchant cette déclaration d'amour à jerôme.
Si vous voulez continuez à l'embrasser, je vous rappelle qu'il est de garde vers le milieu de ces forums, section vidèo.



PS : j'ai en stock quelques copie d'écran de cette soirée


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> PS : j'ai en stock quelques copie d'écran de cette soirée



Comme d'habitude ? Paiement par Paypal ?


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (27 Octobre 2008)

Un retardataire est arrivé tout exprès pour Fab'Fab'


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un retardataire est arrivé tout exprès pour Fab'Fab'


Vu l'orthographe, c'est un multi-pseudo de mackie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Il n'est pas chez moi, je ne peux rien pour lui


----------



## jugnin (27 Octobre 2008)

Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai foutu de mon avatar original, p'tain....

Parce que tout seul, là...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

T'es pas tout seul, il y a aussi mackie


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2008)

c'est vrai que ça colle ce truc... pas facile de s'en débarrasser  :hein:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Octobre 2008)

T'es pas aware !
T'avais pas fait de sauvegarde ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2008)

En tous cas il a vraiment tourné dans des trucs improbables le bellâtre:



Clic Image​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2008)

Par contre sa partenaire elle était méga-bonne:




Clic Image

Elle a un petit air de ressemblance avec quelqu'un mais j'arrive pas a savoir qui... 


 :rateau:​


----------



## jahrom (3 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Elle a un petit air de ressemblance avec quelqu'un mais j'arrive pas a savoir qui... ​[/CENTER]



Mais oui, c'est l'Amokette !


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

Note : Bannir le chevelu.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Novembre 2008)

Faudrait un pilori sur MacG... un truc qui s'afficherait en haut du forum concerné, un placardage avec le pseudo, la sanction et un commentaire humiliant


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Faudrait un pilori sur MacG... un truc qui s'afficherait en haut du forum concerné, un placardage avec le pseudo, la sanction et un commentaire humiliant



Excellente initiative !


----------



## benkenobi (3 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Faudrait un pilori sur MacG... un truc qui s'afficherait en haut du forum concerné, un placardage avec le pseudo, la sanction et un commentaire humiliant





Amok a dit:


> Excellente initiative !



Mais quel fayot ce Sind !!!


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Mais quel fayot ce Sind !!!



Il était inscrit bien avant toi, sous un autre pseudo... Crois moi : question punitions il sait de quoi il parle ! Il adore ca !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il était inscrit bien avant toi, sous un autre pseudo... Crois moi : question punitions il sait de quoi il parle ! Il adore ca !  :love:



Tout en finisse et en imagination :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Novembre 2008)

Nan, c'est pas une bonne idée... Il n'y a que les masochistes qui aimeraient ça, les sadiques ne pourraient pas satisfaire leurs pulsions . Ou alors il n'y a que les modos qui soient sadiques :rateau: ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon je la mets ici, voilà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Nan, c'est pas une bonne idée... Il n'y a que les masochistes qui aimeraient ça, les sadiques ne pourraient pas satisfaire leurs pulsions . Ou alors il n'y a que les modos qui soient sadiques :rateau: ?




Mais, les modos ne sont pas sadiques :affraid: C'est juste qu'ils aiment faire souffrir (les nioubes, surtout), mais nan, ils sont pas sadiques 



jahrom a dit:


> Mais oui, c'est l'Amokette !



Toi tu devrais arrêter de la fumer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Excellente initiative !


Ok.
Alors je formule ici même ma demande pour le poste de modération du pilori.

Je pense que cette fonction hautement honorifique me revient de droit, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2008)

:mouais::love:


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ok.
> Alors je formule ici même ma demande pour le poste de modération du pilori.
> 
> Je pense que cette fonction hautement honorifique me revient de droit, n'est-ce pas ?



Accordé !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ok.
> Alors je formule ici même ma demande pour le poste de modération du pilori.
> 
> Je pense que cette fonction hautement honorifique me revient de droit, n'est-ce pas ?



Je soutiens cette motion, et je propose même que nous nous cotisions pour offrir en plus à Chaton, en cadeau de bienvenue à ce poste, une salle de torture dernier modèle, afin qu'il puisse s'occuper de tous ces médisants qui nous traitent de sadiques


----------



## benkenobi (3 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je soutiens cette motion, et je propose même que nous nous cotisions pour offrir en plus à Chaton, en cadeau de bienvenue à ce poste, une salle de torture dernier modèle, afin qu'il puisse s'occuper de tous ces médisants qui nous traitent de sadiques



La salle de torture sera bien évidemment équipée de quelques sujets récalcitrants...

Cela va sans dire.

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ben, si tu me jettes en pâture aux utilisateurs de la salle de torture, je serai extrêmement déçue. Tu pourras me dire adieu, vilain, après m'avoir brisé le coeur !  :hosto:


----------



## benkenobi (3 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ben, si tu me jettes en pâture aux utilisateurs de la salle de torture, je serai extrêmement déçue. Tu pourras me dire adieu, vilain, après m'avoir brisé le coeur !  :hosto:



Je ne parlais pas de toi évidemment, je garde ma pâture personnelle précieusement.


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas de toi évidemment, je garde ma pâture personnelle précieusement.



Avec moins de 2000 messages au compteur, tu ne gardes rien du tout. :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2008)

Poil au cou...


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Avec moins de 2000 messages au compteur, tu ne gardes rien du tout. :mouais:



Il est même d'usage que les modérateurs aient accès a tous ce qui concerne les posteurs.
Une sorte de _Prima Nocte_ à garantie étendue.


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Il est même d'usage que les modérateurs aient accès a tous ce qui concerne les posteurs.
> Une sorte de _Prima Nocte_ à garantie étendue.



Pfff, vivement que je sois modératrice.. :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Elle a un petit air de ressemblance avec quelqu'un mais j'arrive pas a savoir qui...
> 
> 
> :rateau:​



La video rend la ressemblance encore plus troublante... Cette grâce pataude dans le déhanché... Ce manque d'expression caractéristique... Ces yeux chassieux...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Sans déconner? Y'a vraiment pas moyen que ça voie le jour cette lumineuse idée ?
Parce qu'il y en a quelques uns et quelques unes qui nécessiteraient une reprogrammation brutale quand même.

Pour le bien de tous, évidemment.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ...il y en a quelques uns et quelques unes qui nécessiteraient une reprogrammation brutale quand même.



'Talking to me ?... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Talking to me ?... :mouais:


Mais non&#8230; je parlais encore à Amok qui m'accordait la modération de la future nouvelle partie du forum : le pilori !
Désolé, c'était pas clair


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais non je parlais encore à Amok qui m'accordait la modération de la future nouvelle partie du forum : le pilori !
> Désolé, c'était pas clair



Si on tente un rapprochement entre le pilori et le pal, je dis pas non... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Tout à fait ! Le pal© ! Devenons éleveurs de nioubes !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tout à fait ! Le pal© ! Devenons éleveurs de nioubes !



Perso, je choisis toujours mes nioubes à Rennes... Là bas ils sont plus vifs et plus joueurs... :love: :style:


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2008)

Ca doit être l'air de la mer Bretonne, le chouchen et le son du biniou qui les rends comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi, je dresse plutôt que j'élève. J'essaye d'éradiquer la race impure. Je prends ce que je trouve et je fais comme le boucher qui bat la viande jusqu'à ce qu'elle devienne tendre :love:

Et ici, croyez-moi, la prolifération est réellement hallucinante. Au plus je dresse, au plus y'en a. Heureusement que cette occupation est une vraie passion, c'est quasiment un full time job&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ...Heureusement que cette occupation est une vraie passion, c'est quasiment un full time job



C'est vrai que tu as une ferveur, une abnégation dans la tâche qui te rapprochent de certains saints ou certains mystiques fous... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Ils ont les mystiques qu'ils méritent, ces ânes !


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si on tente un rapprochement entre le pilori et le pal, je dis pas non... :love:



Personnellement, j'opte plutôt pour le pilori.
En effet, il y a dans le pal un certain manque de disponibilité du supplicié pour la sodomie qui est dommageable à l'ensemble, esthétiquement parlant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Je gage que le pilori, en immobilisant le prévenu, est à même de le rendre disponible pour beaucoup de choses... De gré ou de force... :style:


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La video rend la ressemblance encore plus troublante... Cette grâce pataude dans le déhanché... Ce manque d'expression caractéristique... Ces yeux chassieux...



Bon, pour ceux que ca intéresse (BackCat' ?) j'ai deux candidats, histoire de tester le matos piloriesque : le Corse (les chèvres sauvages vont être ravies d'être enfin un peu peinardes) et le chevelu endormeur. Ces deux là sont bien plus résistants que des nioubs : je mise 10 sacs sur le fait que Jipé puisse être étiré en longueur au minimum 5 mètres avant de casser, pour l'insulaire idem, mais en largeur).


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2008)

Je dirais rien. Maintenant, on me bannit des fils parce que je fais gentiment remarquer que c'est pas écrit en français...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je dirais rien. Maintenant, on me bannit des fils parce que je fais gentiment remarquer que c'est pas écrit en français...



Et moi pour bonhomie aggravée!...
Mais où va-t-on?... Je vous le demande


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et moi pour bonhomie aggravée!...
> Mais où va-t-on?... Je vous le demande



A veau-l'eau.
Un jour, y'aura plus que des nioubes qui ont dix pages de flick'r de photos d'électroménager qui auront le droit de poster ici...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah ben non&#8230; y'aura toujours moi encore 
Ma nuisance à moi, elle est utile.
Soyez un peu positivement néfastes, merde !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> A veau-l'eau.
> Un jour, y'aura plus que des nioubes qui ont dix pages de flick'r de photos d'électroménager qui auront le droit de poster ici...


Ah ça!...
On ne pourra pas dire que nous n'avions pas subodoré et dénoncé cette infamie...


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> dommageable à l'ensemble, esthétiquement parlant.




Pour ces essais, l'esthétique ne sera pas au rendez-vous, hélas. Le culbuto Corse n'est pas très gracieux, force est de l'avouer. Par contre, il a de la fumée qui lui sort par tous les orifices naturels, ce qui peut être amusant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

La fumée est elle de la même très jolie teinte vert mordoré que celle émanant de Lila ?


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour ces essais, l'esthétique ne sera pas au rendez-vous, hélas. Le culbuto Corse n'est pas très gracieux, force est de l'avouer. Par contre, il a de la fumée qui lui sort par tous les orifices naturels, ce qui peut être amusant.



Si ça ne te dérange pas, je ferais le test sur le chevelu. Le vin corse pique un peu le cul, à ce qu'on dit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour ces essais, l'esthétique ne sera pas au rendez-vous, hélas. Le culbuto Corse n'est pas très gracieux, force est de l'avouer. Par contre, il a de la fumée qui lui sort par tous les orifices naturels, ce qui peut être amusant.



Et lui, non?...
Il est pas beau dans son genre?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si ça ne te dérange pas, je ferais le test sur le chevelu. Le vin corse pique un peu le cul, à ce qu'on dit.



Certes certes...
Celui que nous exportons massivement sur le continent n'est pas des meilleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

De toutes façons, la modération, et par extension, ce qu'on ferait du pilori, me reviennent.
Ne poussez pas, y'en aura pour tout le monde.

Cela dit, la cave nous unissant tous dans un effort salvateur commun, la prépondérance des victimes sera nioubique. C'est un devoir de la horde (la vraie, pas celle des mous de la teub qui s'en enorgueillent la signature de façon abusive) que de clarifier ces espaces de communication bonhommiques.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Tout à fait...   
Laissons l'aigreur vengeresse aux petits modos cacochymes...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Novembre 2008)

Backminou : quand tu parles, on sent le mec qui aime son travail


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Backminou



Mwouhahahahahaha!!!


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2008)

Comme l'impression qu'il ne va pas apprécier le compliment à sa juste valeur..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est normal. Je suis notoirement aigre.

Mais bon&#8230; je m'en branle un peu à vrai dire. Tout ce que poste cette fille est d'une linéarité morose qui me lancine doucettement. Que le peu d'esprit qui l'anime la pousse à me baptiser de la sorte m'incite plus à la plaindre qu'autre chose.
Ce qui toutefois ne veut pas dire du tout que la somnolence engendrée par ses productions me fera oublier de m'acharner sur elle lors de l'avènement du pilori.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

J'amènerai mon tout nouveau pal en stratifié traité au verni marin et à cannelure hélicoïdale... Un prototype ; une pure merveille à n'en point douter... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout à fait...
> Laissons l'aigreur vengeresse aux petits modos cacochymes...



Mais on l'est tous. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais on l'est tous. :love:



Non non non... Toi tu es loin d'être cacochyme, mon choupinet joli... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non non non... Toi tu es loin d'être cacochyme, mon choupinet joli... :love:



Arrête, j'ai la bosse. :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Arrête, j'ai la bosse. :rose:


Le tergal tout élimé de l'intérieur?...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le tergal tout élimé de l'intérieur?...



Ouaip, comme tu aimes...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2008)

Vous avez besoin d'aide ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon, c'est pas fini de pourrir mon sujet pour moi, tellement il parle de moi, tellement je suis modo?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas fini de pourrir mon sujet pour moi, tellement il parle de moi, tellement je suis modo?



Toi aussi t'as foutu des échardes plein le Tergal® ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2008)

en plus il éjacule plus que de la poudre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Ouais&#8230; mais au moins, on n'a pas besoin de détachant pour effacer les traces de l'outrage !

Et puis c'est rigolo après, quand tu flatules, ça fait un petit nuage de poussières ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)

Mèèèèèèèheueueueueueueueu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah ouais dis donc&#8230;

Même le bruit n'est plus pareil


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ouais dis donc
> 
> Même le bruit n'est plus pareil



On sent l'expert


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2008)

Je constate que tous les poètes se sont donnés rendez-vous dans ce fil !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Dis "camion" !! Je vais te faire "poète", moi, tu vas voir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un jeu:

C'est qui le minet assis à droite avec le joli blouson bleu?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Ça serait pas jahrom?...


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2008)

Iggy Pop ? 

:affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça serait pas jahrom?...



Nous avons un gagnant!


----------



## Craquounette (4 Novembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Iggy Pop ?
> 
> :affraid:



jpmiss a joué dans "Premiers baisers" ?? :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nous avons un gagnant!


Dedieu! La tronche de cake de la mort!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas MacGyver ?


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2008)

Fab tu es un salaud !


----------



## benkenobi (4 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Fab tu es un salaud !



Tu l'as toujours ce blouson ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> jpmiss a joué dans "Premiers baisers" ?? :affraid:



A l'époque de mon premier baiser l'ORTF n'émettait en couleur que sur Paris et petite couronne.


----------



## benkenobi (4 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A l'époque de mon premier baiser l'ORTF n'émettait en couleur que sur Paris et petite couronne.



Et encore t'avais déjà 25 ans...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Et encore t'avais déjà 25 ans...


Tu confond les années et les centimètres...


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Tu l'as toujours ce blouson ?



Non je l'ai rendu à Jérôme...heu...Pardon, Fabien.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2008)

n'empêche, un (autre) mythe s'effondre, MacG ne serait finalement qu'un ramassis d'anciens choupinets du petit écran...   

heureusement, il y a Mackie... :rateau:


  :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> n'empêche, un (autre) mythe s'effondre, MacG ne serait finalement qu'un ramassis d'anciens choupinets du petit écran...
> 
> heureusement, il y a Mackie... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Mackie est le mec typique du XXI eme siècle : c'est le choupinet des écrans informatiques !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Il paraît que ça ne s'écrit pas comme ça&#8230;

Ça serait plutôt le shoopiné. Mais aussi que l'orthographe serait très variable&#8230;

Un mystère, quoi&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Il paraît que ça ne s'écrit pas comme ça
> 
> Ça serait plutôt le shoopiné. Mais aussi que l'orthographe serait très variable
> 
> Un mystère, quoi



tu veux dire que les voies du Petit Robert* sont impénétrables...  

(*et qu'en est il de la rousse ?  :love: )


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2008)

Merci Fab, j'avais pas revu l'épisode depuis !!! (1992 ou 1993) 

Cette tête de fion que j'ai p'tain !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2008)

T'as pas tellement changé en fait...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as pas tellement changé en fait...



Ah si quand même! J'ai rarement vu un fion se dilater autant.


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as pas tellement changé en fait...




Pas avec le blouson jaune... Je suis derrière couillon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2008)

Et ce regard qui tue


----------



## jahrom (5 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et ce regard qui tue



C'était pas l'époque des yeux révolvers ??!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3G4OEnkNgg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3G4OEnkNgg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Merci Fab, j'avais pas revu l'épisode depuis !!! (1992 ou 1993)
> 
> Cette tête de fion que j'ai p'tain !!!!



Ah, parce que tu en es aussi ?????!!!!!
Bon, je vais en discuter avec Benji : c'est pas la succursalle AB ici, je pense qu'une série de bans est indispensable...  




WebOliver a dit:


> T'as pas tellement changé en fait...





jpmiss a dit:


> Ah si quand même! J'ai rarement vu un fion se dilater autant.



  
Un froc tout propre !


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Un froc tout propre !


N'en change plus...
Ce sera plus simple !...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

Ya une after ?


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Janvier 2009)

C'est quand même un bien beau fil de bizutage. 
Quand je pense que le bizuté a eu peur de nous amener sa fille au Pascalou vendredi dernier, qu'on était tout gentil. En plus elle a raté l'occasion de voir une criée.
Ce type est à coté de la plaque, y'a pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2009)

Ma fille a 10 ans. Elle a encore un peu de temps pour venir au Lou.
Et puis n'oublions pas que Mackie était là :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Janvier 2009)

Oui, il était là, mais sobre. Il sortait d'un stage intensif dans ses cabinets, et buvait du Coca-Cola® en s'interrogeant sur le bien fondé des remèdes de grand-mère.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Janvier 2009)

Tu as raison, on n'est jamais trop prudent avec Mackie dans les parages


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ma fille a 10 ans. Elle a encore un peu de temps pour venir au Lou.
> D



demande a ficelle 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, il était là, mais sobre. Il sortait d'un stage intensif dans ses cabinets, et buvait du Coca-Cola® en s'interrogeant sur le bien fondé des remèdes de grand-mère.



saleté de médoc surtout  (pas le vin bien sur  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> demande a ficelle




On en a parlé à la dernière AES. Le pauvre Ficelle s'est effondré dans mes bras en bredouillant des mots incompréhensibles parmi lesquels je reconnaissais de temps un "Mackie " et quelques "j'aurais pas du".


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (pas le vin bien sur  )



Y'a intérêt !
Mais le gâcher avec une raclette, Diable ! 


Entrecôte ou rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Entrecôte ou rien.



Mmmmm :mouais: nan, moi, je dirais une bonne côte (de b&#339;uf, hein, pas du Rhône) grillée au feu de bois, ou mieux, de sarment de vigne, avec un petit pavé de beurre persillé, ça, ça le ferait bien ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mmmmm :mouais: nan, moi, je dirais une bonne côte (de buf, hein, pas du Rhône) grillée au feu de bois, ou mieux, de sarment de vigne, avec un petit pavé de beurre persillé, ça, ça le ferait bien ! :love:



Richard !


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Richard !


nan nan : Pascal.


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Richard !





Grug a dit:


> nan nan : Pascal.




 si si si


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2009)

Pourtant sur le billet de 500 Balles, il s'agit bien de pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourtant sur le billet de 500 Balles, il s'agit bien de pascal



Pas du tout, c'est Blaise (mais bon, avoir encore autant de cheveux, ça ne me déplairait pas )


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, il était là, mais sobre.


Mince 
j'ai loupé ca
c'est une premiere non?


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2009)

Oui.

Ca s'arrose !


----------

